# : Reptile Expo...



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Ive been asked from Captive Herps to post this for him because he is banned for 24 hours..... anyways here is what I was sent....

So I put things into a slide to make thing simple for everyone and here is the link "photos in a slide show" http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc209/b...howofmyexpo.flv

and this is what I usaly treat my bosc to everytime I go.... and yes I did get bit in this video....."savannah having a treat" http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc209/b...nofsavannah.flv


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

injoy


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

why did he get banned?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Because he is spamming the site and acting like a child. He has been asked over and over to grow up...but for some reason he just doesnt get it.

And now this. He was given a 24 hour break for posting stupid spam pictures in peoples threads....but he just couldnt accept that.

Well...after this thread....he is now suspended until further notice.

Well done CH.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i was asked to do this rember...i shoulda known it seemed kind of shady to do..sorry CH ..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I know dude...not a big deal.


----------

